# Gavita Pro 600 lamp: anybody using one? experiences?



## sandmonkey (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm starting to plan my next grow room, to be put together right after I harvest my current grow (mid-January).

I'll be buying a Secred Jardin Dark Room 120, and I'm excited about upgrading from a 400w to a 600w HPS.

I was pretty set on some kind of ventilated lamp (either a Cool Tube or some other kind of ventilated hood/reflector) but after
stopping by my local grow shop today, I'm even more confused 

The guy kept going on about the Gavita Pro series:

http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/products/gavita-power-line-high-performance-lighting/item/gavita-pro-600-eu.html

View attachment 2442659

The only thing I don't like is the fact that you can't swap the reflector...

Has anybody had any experiences with Gavita Pro lamps? how does it compare to a regular 600w HPS? 

Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## FuzzyBoots420 (Dec 15, 2012)

sandmonkey said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm starting to plan my next grow room, to be put together right after I harvest my current grow (mid-January).
> 
> ...




_*I found three of the 600W bulbs in my garage, the guy who live in my place I live now left them. I figured they were for growing as soon as I saw them. Jackpot! Only part that sucks is I did not find the lamp for the bulbs. Tried selling them online but not a single person wants to buy just bulbs. I'd be interested to find out if you have success with Gavita. From the responses I got its no a preferred brand, but Im all need to this. Let me know if you set that up. *_


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Dec 15, 2012)

I have never used the 600, but I have Gavita 1000's.

Gavita is the best, who wouldn't prefer it?

I wouldn't use one in a tent though, at least not if its near the size of my 1000s. Because the ballast is upright it needs a bit taller ceiling than a normal hood.

For me, non-air cooled hoods in a tent are just a pain in the ass.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

well the tent is 4'x4'x8', so I'm also concerned about the heat output by the lamp itself, even though the ballast itself runs pretty cool.

At the same time I'm currently running a 400w HPS in a 3.3'x3.3' tent, and heat isn't really an issue. I just don't know how much more heat a 600w puts out vs a 400w.

The grow shop salesperson told me that they also have Gavita also offer a remote ballast version that can be used with any type of reflector, but I wonder if this would
sacrifice some of the benefits of the system, such as EMI (RF interferance) ?

Again, any input would be appreciated


----------



## whazzup (Dec 16, 2012)

here is a Gavita Pro 600 is a 1x1m tent (a bit more than 3x3'). No problem at all


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

whazzup said:


> here is a Gavita Pro 600 is a 1x1m tent (a bit more than 3x3'). No problem at all
> View attachment 2444761


Hey had no idea you were on RIU 

What size exhaust fan do you need to keep temps low enough?

Is an intake fan necessary?

I'm pleasantly surprised, as the lamp doesn't appear to be too high off the canopy.


----------



## whazzup (Dec 16, 2012)

For a 600W 50-60 cm is ideal in a one lamp tent. I measured _effective _about 240 m3/h air flow. Environmental temperature outside the tent is about 20-23 Celsius, tent temp is about 27-28 Celsius max using all passive intakes. Later in the grow, in the last week, I hang it a bit higher sometimes. 

But remember, this is _effective _air flow as measured. You will need a fan of about 500 m3/h to be able to do this comfortably with a bit higher environmental temperatures and a filter included in the ducting.

oh, and yes, you can replace the reflector very easily. In fact, we recommend to change them regularly. This was a single plant in scrog.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

This is excellent!

I'm SOLD 

Will be getting an adjustable 600-800 m3/h fan, in a 1.20 x 1.20 x 2.00 m tent.

Can't wait!


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 16, 2012)

I was thinking perhaps you could modify the Gavita lamp unit and place the lamp fixture into a Parabolic Vert Reflector...surely that's be better than the tiny security light kinda Reflector it comes with?....thoughts ?? - ZTELTHY


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

I would, but my DIY skills are so bad it might pose a safety risk 

I actually don't mind the reflector so much, even though it's designed more for multiple lamp setups rather than an individual grow tent.


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 16, 2012)

Are they 110VAC , thought the ones I looked at were all 220V, if no prob then cool but wouldn&#8217;t work for me.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

They're 220V. Not a problem if you live in Switzerland


----------



## whazzup (Dec 16, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> ...surely that's be better than the tiny security light kinda Reflector it comes with?....thoughts ?? - ZTELTHY


 that "tiny security light reflector" that you mention is a horticultural miro aluminum reflector that is hand made and has an efficiency of 96%. Is it one of the most efficient reflectors in the horticultural market. 

But if you would choose to use a parabolic reflector or an air cooled reflector you can with a remote Pro-600 ballast.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

It's good to have both options.

Though I'm now also looking at the Plasma in addition  the spectrum and UVB... wow!

Too bad my local shop only carries the HPS.


----------



## whazzup (Dec 20, 2012)

Remember for the Pro 600 you need the special high frequency Philips lamp. It does not work with normal voltage HPS lamps.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm just gonna go for the complete set. Less headache and temps shouldn't be a problem (getting a variable speed exhaust fan just in case).

Apparently they still don't have plasma nor CMH here in Switzerland


----------



## whazzup (Dec 21, 2012)

They do! Call Holos.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Had no idea about that shop (I'm on the French-speaking side of CH).

Will give them a call tomorrow morning


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

Would one of these work for a gavita 1000 in the u.s.? http://www.quick220.com/220_catalog.htm


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 22, 2013)

nvm i found out the answer is yes...it can run over 4,000 watts and hooks up to your U.S. outlet. it is UL listed and has many safety features to prevent fires and harm to equipment


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

FuzzyBoots420 said:


> _*I found three of the 600W bulbs in my garage, the guy who live in my place I live now left them. I figured they were for growing as soon as I saw them. Jackpot! Only part that sucks is I did not find the lamp for the bulbs. Tried selling them online but not a single person wants to buy just bulbs. I'd be interested to find out if you have success with Gavita. From the responses I got its no a preferred brand, but Im all need to this. Let me know if you set that up. *_


ebay broseph.


----------



## whazzup (Jan 30, 2013)

Answered through distributor. They were used internal reflector lamps, but with the original Russian arc tube. Gavita has these lamps built too at the same factory, but with a revised framewire and a custom arc tube from a different manufacturer to be more suitable for horticulture. So this is not a Gavita lamp after all.


----------



## masshole61 (May 18, 2013)

Hey whazzup, what's up? Haven't pulled the plug on equipment for my new room but have decided on gavita for lights. I first wanted 4 de1000's for my basement but I don't think I have the height (7'9"). Would the 600's work out better for a basement grower and if so what would the design parameters( bulb spacing) be for 6 600's? what distance from light to canopy? Thanks again for your infinite wisdom.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey all, I am running 6k watts in my room (11x10 effective) and its time to either replace my reflectors and bulbs or upgrade to gavita 600's. I have 8' ceilings so from what I've read the 1000w Gavitas need to much clearance (36"- 48"). So my conundrum is do I buy the Gavita 600's instead even though I will lose wattage? How many do you guys recommend in that size space?


----------



## nevergoodenuf (Jan 18, 2015)

I seen them on light movers over 4'x6' trays. Works great.


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Jan 18, 2015)

hicountry1 said:


> Hey all, I am running 6k watts in my room (11x10 effective) and its time to either replace my reflectors and bulbs or upgrade to gavita 600's. I have 8' ceilings so from what I've read the 1000w Gavitas need to much clearance (36"- 48"). So my conundrum is do I buy the Gavita 600's instead even though I will lose wattage? How many do you guys recommend in that size space?


This thread is old, now Gavita offers a 600/750 DE, probably perfect for your replacement.

- Jiji


----------

